# can we have midlands meet?



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

All these other places are too far for me to go, grrrr. There are a few here from midlands area. Anyone interested? Well when the weather is nicer lol.


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

I would come lol


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

cool. We could have a bbq, although im not sure where allows them here. 

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

just come to the show at doncaster, sure there will be plenty of folks off here 

But yes, i'm up for a midlands meet sometime.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I cant get to Doncaster  

Its quite far up north isnt it?


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

arrrggggg its on farthers day, so defo cant go now, even if i could get there.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

ill be at the donny show , if ya need a lift jen ur quite welcome, but id definately be up for a midlands meet too


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Is it this sunday? 17th? or next month?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

its this sunday im pretty sure, if its fathers day then we can go at a time to suit ya if ya like? im only nipping down for a browse


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

it is this coming sunday, the 17th.

Mason


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

cheers dude, ur quite welcome to come anyway jen


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats v nice of you chris 

But i wont be able to get away on fathers day 

Got to treat sean, his dad n my dad to a meal.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

ok no probs, if ya change ya mind u know where i am


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sure there will be somewhere.. there is a lot of people in the region


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

We should get someone to organise something? I would but im crap at organising this stuff, i wouldnt know where to start.


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea but it's bound to be when I can't make it (like all the big shows are) but I'll be there if I can: victory:​


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

i feel the same but i am not from the west midlands i think the seas should have a meet as well there are not enough thing on for reptile keepers and breeders: victory:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

is northampton part of the midlands though? and do we have to have a brummy accent to qualify?


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I dont know anyone in real life who keeps reps 

Shame coz i want someone to teach me how to probe, im too worried to try it alone. even with reading up.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

mutt said:


> is northampton part of the midlands though? and do we have to have a brummy accent to qualify?


east mids dude


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

gah, I'm going fishing on the 17th or I would go take a look see


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

look at what dude?


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

i knew that.....just practising my brummie accent......yow alright arr kiddddd


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> look at what dude?


the show i think daves on about


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

allrooooooiiit there mooiiii sun, tarrrraaaaa A bit


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

gits lol, im in the worst part for yam yam speak, im originaly from south brum, so i dont have an accent. 

But i was in pound stretcher one day, i was 8 months preg at the time, and some old lady came up to me, and said.....'breath in cock' coz it was really busy and she wanted to get past. 

I nealry died laughing, could of had freya right there n then.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

lol, I'm from shropshire, we have our own unique accent, lol, with a bit of brum and yam thrown in for good measure :lol:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

but to call some one a cock, lmao. was talking to my mum about it, and she said imagine if she said to some one 'got the time on ya cock?' lmao, imagine a tiny watch on it, lol. 

ok i think i need a lil nap.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

punky_jen said:


> but to call some one a cock, lmao. was talking to my mum about it, and she said imagine if she said to some one 'got the time on ya cock?' lmao, imagine a tiny watch on it, lol.
> 
> ok i think i need a lil nap.


lol, yeah i know


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:its better than being called duck.........have to get mental images of a cock watch out of my head now though:lol2:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah i dont think they would sell very well, a cock watch that is, lol. so bloody funny tho.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats like shania twain though, in one of her songs she says 'kiss you car goodnight', but when you says it, it sounds lik 'kiss ur cock at night' lol


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

oh i dont know theres always when your in the bogs and someone asks you the time.........


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> thats like shania twain though, in one of her songs she says 'kiss you car goodnight', but when you says it, it sounds lik 'kiss ur cock at night' lol


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

mutt said:


> oh i dont know theres always when your in the bogs and someone asks you the time.........


yeah thats not good


----------



## baker (May 21, 2007)

well my dad lives in pershore so we could meet in worcestershire : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i guess we coul have a look at the area the midlands covers, see who would go and then have a vote on an area.
i just have you dont have as many people let you all down on this one as the one tomorrow.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Dont ppl have to pay you for food money cornmorhps? before hand? so if they dont come, they lost their money.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

punky_jen said:


> Dont ppl have to pay you for food money cornmorhps? before hand? so if they dont come, they lost their money.


well basivcally, i did it that way coz i wanted to make sure that people didnt let me down and that i didnt pay out loads of my own money.
i wouldnt mind if i had a lot, but i dont really.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

ahhh well guess this is a good thread to see who is serious or not.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well if its a pub or somnething then you can all just buy what you like.. i just didnt wanna be out of pocket on it


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah thats fair enough.

Yeah pub would be good, but lots of ppl live all over the midlands, taxi money would be loads to get home.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> I cant get to Doncaster
> 
> Its quite far up north isnt it?


It aint that far up!! Maybe hour and a half drive and thats the most.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

punky_jen said:


> Yeah thats fair enough.
> 
> Yeah pub would be good, but lots of ppl live all over the midlands, taxi money would be loads to get home.


bus, coach, train.. others who might not be driving


----------

